# Réglages VLC (qui se lance à la fin du téléchargement)



## nikitaleader (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite question concernant les réglages de VLC:
Lorsque je télécharge (en tte légalité  ) un fichier vidéo, VCL le lance automatiquement une fois le téléchargement terminé.

Y a-t-il un moyen de régler ce paramètre? Car si le lecteur est déjà lancé, la playlist est interrompue et c'est assez désagréable !

Etant un jeune utilisateur mac, je n'ai peut être pas assez fouillé! Mais si qqun a la réponse je suis preneur !

Merci !


----------



## edd72 (27 Septembre 2010)

Donc, c'est une question sur ton navigateur internet.
Tu utilises lequel?


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

S'il s'agit de Safari, c'est dans les préférences, onglet "Général", tout en bas, décocher la case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables"...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, plus exactement de navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## nikitaleader (27 Septembre 2010)

Et bien en effet, c'est bien ca !

Rapide et efficace, je sens que je vais me plaire ici !!!

Merci et bonne soirée


----------

